# Recommend a guide in Port st joe?



## HogSlayer13 (Sep 15, 2015)

Any suggestions on guides? I will be on the cape the first week in October.  Any info much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Russ@R&R (Sep 15, 2015)

Check out 10G Fishing Charter in Port St. Joe/Cape San Blas on Facebook. Steve Rice is originally from Albany, and you cannot ask for a finer man/guide. You will not be sorry you booked a trip with him.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Sep 16, 2015)

My favorite PSJ guide is Kenny Lemiuex, DOghouse Charters. He does inshore and offshore. Get guy to fish with and been fishing PSJ waters for most of his life. 850-527-9530


----------



## RudySmith (Sep 16, 2015)

HogSlayer13,

It depends on what kind of fishing you're looking to do, but here are a few guides that I know, have fished with, and like: Tim Harvey (Talltalesfishing.com/ fishing, Inshore), Trey Landry (CaptainTrey.com, Inshore), Earl Middleton (Congocharters.com, Inshore and offshore)

Fishing's really picking up. Looks like an early fall might be in store this year at the rate things are cooling off. That usually means late September  and early October are best.

Dawg Fan,

Thanks for the tip. I am always looking to learn who the best guides are. The three guys I mentioned are all good and I will go with them again and have no reservations about recommending them.


----------



## HogSlayer13 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. I'm going to be there for a week with my kayak.  So I was thinking a guide inshore at the beginning of the week might benefit me the most.  I have been fishing their 7 times over the last few years. All those trips were weekends. Look forward to great fishing in the bay and gulf. I appreciate y'all taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## RudySmith (Sep 17, 2015)

Hogslayer13,

Good luck! Should be a good time! You may want to consider renting a boat if you need more mobility. Price-wise it's between using your own kayak and hiring a guide. If you know the water already, the rentals give greater mobility. Port St. Joe marina, Wefings in Eastpoint, and I think Presnell's on St. Joe Bay rent boats.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 9, 2015)

DAWG FAN said:


> My favorite PSJ guide is Kenny Lemiuex, DOghouse Charters. He does inshore and offshore. Get guy to fish with and been fishing PSJ waters for most of his life. 850-527-9530



Second doghouse charters. They load the box with red snapper everyday of the season. Your arms will hurt.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2015)

Kenny Lemieux is just a fun guy to be around. He catches a lot of fish too.


----------



## welder85 (Oct 17, 2015)

10g fishing charters. capt steve rice. great guy and guide! Phone: (229) 869-7024. (850) 229-1092


----------

